# NATIONAL Hamburger Day



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

OK, best burger joint ... or best condiments.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> OK, best burger joint


Chain: Five Guys, with Burger's Priest a distant second.



oldjoat said:


> ... or best condiments.


Home-made corn relish and banana pepper rings.

No need for further discussion.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Chain: Five Guys,


except for the meat, it looks red and real, the rest of the burger is trash.

Priest does give you a nice simple cheeseburger, its pretty good.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I will have a Beyond Meat Vegan Burger,... just to piss off the carnivores.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I think I will have a Beyond Meat Vegan Burger,... just to piss off the carnivores.


hah, the only thing your gonna piss off is your pipes


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

hey , as long as it ain't tofu....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Vera's. "You can't beat Vera's meat."

http://www.verasburgershack.com/


I think the best chain is A&W, although I sometimes like a DQ burger for something different.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Vera's. "You can't beat Vera's meat."
> 
> http://www.verasburgershack.com/


looks like there is one in Edmonton, I'll check it out. thanks


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The legion in Canmore made a good burger as did a place on the TC in Bassano. Queens Diner in Red Deer makes one from scratch where you can see it with what ever you want on it....same with Bassano. The kitchen in the Falkland Inn made a good one. The Pub in Avola make one and their pork and beans was made with wild pork. I don’t recall having a chain burger for a while. As far as condiments go, I don’t use them. Same as bbq sauce or any other sauce....it don’t belong.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The burger at the casino west of Edmonton wasn’t bad, just expensive. The retro diner in Golden is another place that made a great burger. I’ve spent Years looking for the #1 world class greatest burger. Found a lot that were close but haven’t found the perfect one yet.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Home made


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Man, Harvey's still wins for the "fast food" guys in my books.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Home made


The only time I make a great burger is over a camp fire. The ones I make at home are not bad, but.....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> hah, the only thing your gonna piss off is your pipes


I like vegetables and fruit. I eat lots. Call Any Vegetable,... And the chances are Good,... That vegetable will respond to you........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is a Five Guys opening up soon about three blocks from where I live. Opinions in addition to the above? Oh,...I like sauteed or caramelized onions.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just clicked on the Vera's Burger Shack ling and got Norton Security Warning.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

boyscout said:


> Chain: Five Guys, with Burger's Priest a distant second.


you can only name burger priest because dangerous dan's is gone. otherwise, there would be no burger priest. 



Robert1950 said:


> There is a Five Guys opening up soon about three blocks from where I live. Opinions in addition to the above? Oh,...I like sauteed or caramelized onions.


i have a 5 guys very close by. i go there pretty regular. for a chain, they're not bad. nothing beats a burger cooked at home, imo. the thing i like about 5 guys is, you get bag fries every single time. that way when your sweety says she dont want fries of her own, she wont eat all of yours. and all of them are made to order. everything is fresh, every single day


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> Man, Harvey's still wins for the "fast food" guys in my books.


Still my favourite too. Better to me than the other chains but that's not saying that much. I do wish they still made their own fries in-house though. As for "designer burgers" there's some pretty expensive places cropping up around here. I'm just not sure I'm ready to spend 18 bucks on a hamburger


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Roast some red peppers on the bbq while it's heating up before cooking the burgers. Fresh roasted reds are mighty fine on top of a good homemade burger. A good bun is key too - not too big or it's all bread. Loblaws sells a six pack of brioche burger buns that aren't bad.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

+1 for 5 Guys 

For the GTA members, here are a couple of my favourites:

Johnny's Burgers at Victoria Park and Sheppard is really good, and pretty cheap

C and Dubbs in Mississauga, Dixie/Dundas area. Grew up eating this when I lived there. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

5 Guys is literally one step away from rolling up the burger they just made and serving it to you like a meatball or offer you the option of putting it in a blender and giving you a straw. who the fuck deep-fry's bacon? they do like a bunch of angry retards. the cheese is shit, the bun gets crushed and deflated on purpose. the pickles come out of a jar that McDonalds turned down because of their high standards. the mushrooms and onions are the only thing worth giving the 'it ain't bad' and hopefully we don't find out the meat is a special blend of horse and dog because so far I've liked it

basically burger preference is like guitar tone, now I know what most of you sound like


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> 5 Guys is literally one step away from rolling up the burger they just made and serving it to you like a meatball or offer you the option of putting it in a blender and giving you a straw. who the fuck deep-fry's bacon? they do like a bunch of angry retards. the cheese is shit, the bun gets crushed and deflated on purpose. the pickles come out of a jar that McDonalds turned down because of their high standards. the mushrooms and onions are the only thing worth giving the 'it ain't bad' and hopefully we don't find out the meat is a special blend of horse and dog because so far I've liked it
> 
> basically burger preference is like guitar tone, now I know what most of you sound like


I wonder if the 5 Guys by our place is the only one that mashes everything together like they do as I've never gone out of my way to try another one because of how awful our local restaurant serves it?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> 5 Guys is literally one step away from rolling up the burger they just made and serving it to you like a meatball or offer you the option of putting it in a blender and giving you a straw. who the fuck deep-fry's bacon? they do like a bunch of angry retards. the cheese is shit, the bun gets crushed and deflated on purpose. the pickles come out of a jar that McDonalds turned down because of their high standards. the mushrooms and onions are the only thing worth giving the 'it ain't bad' and hopefully we don't find out the meat is a special blend of horse and dog because so far I've liked it
> 
> basically burger preference is like guitar tone, now I know what most of you sound like


Wrap the bacon around scallops or whole mushrooms filled with crab and your favorite cheese and deep fry it. Or get a slab of bacon with a good rind on ti and cut thick slices and deep fry it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> I wonder if the 5 Guys by our place is the only one that mashes everything together like they do as I've never gone out of my way to try another one because of how awful our local restaurant serves it?


As long as you didn't have a peanut allergy the 5 guys in Red Deer was ok.....especially the back full if chips. Not too sure what it's like now. Everybody said the burgers would be great when they heard that Peter's Drive in was opening in Red Deer. They were wrong. The only thing that was not bad was the chocolate shakes.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Wrap the bacon around scallops or whole mushrooms filled with crab and your favorite cheese and deep fry it


 sure you're not from the East coast ?  every thing is better with bacon.

down east , when the local girls went to the beach , green peace showed up to help out with the wales that were reported beached .


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Plant protein burger for me.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yet to try "beyond meat" ... friends give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> sure you're not from the East coast ?  every thing is better with bacon.
> 
> down east , when the local girls went to the beach , green peace showed up to help out with the wales that were reported beached .


Nope. West coast where Killer Whale takes on a completely different meaning. 
Yes, everything








tastes better with bacon.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> Man, Harvey's still wins for the "fast food" guys in my books.


Gawd, I've never had anything remotely good at a Harvey's, even Arby's is a step above a flat fried frozen patty.



Robert1950 said:


> There is a Five Guys opening up soon about three blocks from where I live. Opinions in addition to the above? Oh,...I like sauteed or caramelized onions.


We like it OK, would go more often if there was one nearby. The fries, as noted, are great. You can customize your burger quite a lot, so there's that. I squash every burger I ever eat before I chow down, so that part doesn't bother me. Yup, even fresh off the barby.

For drive thru or quick pop in, 

A&W by a mile. I'd hit a Teenburger every day.
Wendy's

guilty pleasure: Burger King. Some of them are disgusting inside, so I really can't recommend them, but the double double cheese (and bacon, if you can get it) is a slippery slidey gooey hot soooo bad for me and delicious thing.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Gawd, I've never had anything remotely good at a Harvey's, even Arby's is a step above a flat fried frozen patty.


Harvey's is flame-grilled...you can watch them get that grease flaming up right before your eyes! 

I admit that Harvey's is a guilty pleasure that reminds me of home and plenty of Sunday afternoon hangover cures as there's one a few blocks from where I grew up in Ottawa...conveniently close by the Hunt Club L&M in Ottawa...and then one that was literally right behind my buddy's place on St. Laurent and Walkley (no longer there, though) where I lived for several months before moving out here.

Man, I sure could go for one now after a friggin' 11:15pm hockey game at the River Cree!

Mmmm...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

My wife's. Lean meats.

Going out, a Wimpy's set up shop around 15 mins from me.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

For Five Guys fans, there are web pages around that give up the "secret" of the Five Guys burger so we can sin at home.

In short, it involves MEDIUM ground beef / ground chuck - sorry @laristotle, no way around this - plus THIN patties PRESSED (with a griddle press or frying pan) onto a BLAZING-HOT griddle (hotter than it should be for pretty much anything else) to get a good CRISP sear on the first side, flip once only, done.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It has to be with real cheddar cheese topping my beyond meat burger with fresh tomatoes and thin slices of red onion. None of this processed cheese plastic crap.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

awww come on ...
plastic cheese slices go so well with plastic milk ( creamer) in the coffee


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I did my part - bacon swiss mushroom burger at the golf club last night, washed down with an appropriate beverage of course.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I did my part - bacon swiss mushroom burger at the golf club last night, washed down with an appropriate beverage of course.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Y


laristotle said:


> My wife's. Lean meats.
> 
> Going out, a Wimpy's set up shop around 15 mins from me.


You have until tomorrow to pay.
Standard road food is a Bacon with mushrooms and cheese burger, large fries with gravy on the side and a chocolate shake. The Huskys in Golden and Blue River and the Petro Can in Kamloops off Copperhead Rd. all make good ones, especially at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Y
> 
> You have until tomorrow to pay.


That was yesterday. I have till next Tuesday now. lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Twenty plus years ago we (my family) were on a camping trip, kids, dog, guitar, tent trailer in tow, with no particular destination in mind...pretty much the way we prefer to camp. We happened in on a restaurant on Manitoulin Island (Ontario), just off of Highway 6, gravel parking lot, pathway through a vegetable garden, cattle mooing in a pasture nearby, and smell of the onsite bakery. Best burger I've ever had on a fresh made bun, local beef, home grown veggies and home made condiments. I'm not sure if I've ever had a better one, just a few that come close. That day was magic.

Right now, there are a couple of local restaurants that make good burgers, like the River Run down at the golf course, and West Street Willie's, both in Goderich.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> That was yesterday. I have till next Tuesday now. lol


If you were J Wellington, maybe but I'm busy Tuesday so Thursday it will have to be.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Does anyone remember a burger joint called Fudruckers?

They had one in Toronto. It was back in the 80s...

They had a pot of melted cheddar cheese that you could pour on the burger. 

They have a restaurant in Pennsylvania, went there with the family but they no longer do the melted cheese pouring thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keto said:


> A&W by a mile.


i sort of agree, except for one thing:
i have NEVER gone there, even once, where they didn't get something wrong on my order.





iamthehub said:


> Does anyone remember a burger joint called Fudruckers?


we have fuddruckers here, but tbo, i have never been inside. they've been here since at least the mid 90's. i should try them out

the best burgers, imo, are when i make them myself, using kobe beef. i don't do thin patties, and i don't trash the meat by filling it full of weird spices like wimpy's, pal's, and that place on the danforth everyone seems to like so much but i cant remember the name of. i also toast the roll, which is a potato roll. S&P, lite bbq sauce or ketchup. american cheez, even though none of you guys know about it, because you're canadian.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

iamthehub said:


> Does anyone remember a burger joint called Fudruckers?
> 
> They had one in Toronto. It was back in the 80s...
> 
> ...


When we were a young family in the 90's, there was one in S'toon that we went to frequently. Loved it. There are still a couple around in the west, but I haven't been in one in many years.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a day late for the NATIONAL celebration so its appropriate that these are leftovers from a homemade weekend meal, ...quick afterwork snack before supper.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i sort of agree, except for one thing:
> i have NEVER gone there, even once, where they didn't get something wrong on my order.
> 
> 
> ...











Up here they slap the stuff on cheap burgers at gas stations . The two for $1.50 kind that are only good for the morning after when you want to clean your system out. 
When I was in Vermont I think this is the cheese we used to get.










All this talking of cheese is making me hungery.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

iamthehub said:


> +1 for 5 Guys
> 
> For the GTA members, here are a couple of my favourites:
> 
> Johnny's Burgers at Victoria Park and Sheppard is really good, and pretty cheap


I've lived a 5 minute drive from this place for 20 years and never stopped in. Will give it a try based on your recommendation


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> When we were a young family in the 90's, there was one in S'toon that we went to frequently. Loved it. There are still a couple around in the west, but I haven't been in one in many years.


Last time I was in 'toon town we went there with the grandsons. They liked it, me and my pocket book didn't. Maybe the cook was just having an off day.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Just crushed an Original with cheese and bacon at Harvey's for old times sake...now off to L&M to do some drooling!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I'm a day late for the NATIONAL celebration so its appropriate that these are leftovers from a homemade weekend meal, ...quick afterwork snack before supper.


Looks good aside from that red thing on it and from the looks of it, ketchup. A few years back my youngest granddaughter discovered the hard way that if you order a burger with a sunnyside egg on it you have to bite carefully. Did she have egg on her face? No, she had egg all over the place.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I'm a day late for the NATIONAL celebration so its appropriate that these are leftovers from a homemade weekend meal, ...quick afterwork snack before supper.


Love the culinary art, but the thought of putting a runny fried egg in my mouth urrrppuuke. If it was a scrambled crepe style, that I could dig into.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Love the culinary art, but the thought of putting a runny fried egg in my mouth urrrppuuke. If it was a scrambled crepe style, that I could dig into.


I feel ya, I know people like you but I love eggs and it doesn't matter how they're served. I rarely have it like this because it's so messy but being at home and already having everything else prepped the egg was little work.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I feel ya, I know people like you but I love eggs and it doesn't matter how they're served. I rarely have it like this because it's so messy but being at home and already having everything else prepped the egg was little work.


You know what I really miss? A thick slice of a juicy RED tomato. Hard to find for a non-grower. I can see yours are those white bland why bother variety. I can live without onions 99% of the time, and prefer sautéed, but I’ll allow it given my fast food fave Teen has raw.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> You know what I really miss? A thick slice of a juicy RED tomato. Hard to find for a non-grower. I can see yours are those white bland why bother variety. I can live without onions 99% of the time, and prefer sautéed, but I’ll allow it given my fast food fave Teen has raw.


I couldn't agree more with you on the tomato. I take what I can at this point but in a short while I should have fresh off the plants. My parents have three greenhouses and one of them is all tomatoes, by mid summer we have more than we know what to do with but I won't turn them down.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> I feel ya, I know people like you but I love eggs and it doesn't matter how they're served. I rarely have it like this because it's so messy but being at home and already having everything else prepped the egg was little work.


You're not alone. I quite often have the burger at Red Robin's with the egg on it. Royal I think it's called|?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SPAMBURGER !!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> You're not alone. I quite often have the burger at Red Robin's with the egg on it. Royal I think it's called|?


Thanks for the reminder., I used to love Red Robins, the northside and Whitemud locations are still decent but the new Sherwood Park one has let me down too many times. We used go regularly but not as often these days.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> SPAMBURGER !!


still meat ! (or sort of ) 
unless you've flamed some tofu to look like spam


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

keto said:


> You know what I really miss? A thick slice of a juicy RED tomato. Hard to find for a non-grower. I can see yours are those white bland why bother variety. I can live without onions 99% of the time, and prefer sautéed, but I’ll allow it given my fast food fave Teen has raw.


I've given up on getting tomato slices on a burger. Unless they were grown in someone's back yard. I think ketchup tastes more like tomato than most store-bought tomatoes do.

I wonder if "the best burger you've ever had" is because of situation as much as the quality of the burg. The best beer I ever had was about 40 years ago. I helped my cousin put up rafters on his new house out on the farm. Hard work, hotter than hell in the blazing July sun.

After a couple of hours, we got down and walked across the road to his dad's shop. Opened the fridge and all that was in there was Old Style Pilsner beer.










Now consider this was usually considered right down there with Buffalo Piss and flat Coors, but on that day, in that situation, that may have been the best 2 or 3 beer I ever had.


{Note: I did try one a week later and, yep, they were back to sucking hard.}


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the law of diminishing returns, strikes again.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> yet to try "beyond meat" ... friends give it a thumbs up.


I have several friends who like the taste. What they miss is what a processed food this is. It's not got the same benefits as meat.

BEYOND MEAT IS BEYOND UNHEALTHY - The Science Of Eating


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Lola said:


> It has to be with real cheddar cheese topping my beyond meat burger with fresh tomatoes and thin slices of red onion. None of this processed cheese plastic crap.


That made me laugh out loud!

You don’t want plastic processed cheese on your highly processed laboratory fake burger?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and reducing extra, fake additions is bad? every bit helps today.
and this IS the National hamburger day thread (tofu excluded ).
includes the vegan versions right up to " walk it past the stove, knock the horns off and put it on the plate".



still, not as bad as super sizing the meal , then asking for an extra large diet cola ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> You're not alone. I quite often have the burger at Red Robin's with the egg on it. Royal I think it's called|?





High/Deaf said:


> I've given up on getting tomato slices on a burger. Unless they were grown in someone's back yard. I think ketchup tastes more like tomato than most store-bought tomatoes do.
> 
> I wonder if "the best burger you've ever had" is because of situation as much as the quality of the burg. The best beer I ever had was about 40 years ago. I helped my cousin put up rafters on his new house out on the farm. Hard work, hotter than hell in the blazing July sun.
> 
> ...


The bar we used to drink in was a Molson House. That's mostly what they served in a bottled beer. Nothing wrong with the taste if you like bottled beer. I drank their draft.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Merlin said:


> That made me laugh out loud!
> 
> You don’t want plastic processed cheese on your highly processed laboratory fake burger?


Read the ingredients in the veggie burger before you assume there shit!

I am an avid label reader. I know what I am eating. Do you?

*Beyond Meat Burger Patty*
water, pea protein isolate, expeller-pressed canola oil, refined coconut oil, rice protein, mung bean protein, natural flavors, methylcellulose, potato starch, sunflower oil, salt, potassium chloride, apple extract, vinegar, lemon juice concentrate, color blend (vegetable glycerine, maltodextrin, ascorbic acid, beet juice extract), sunflower lecithin, pomegranate fruit powder, lycopene.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Lola said:


> Read the ingredients in the veggie burger before you assume there shit!
> 
> I am an avid label reader. I know what I am eating. Do you?
> 
> ...


I did read it, and much of what is in there is crap.

I read labels constantly on food. Because of that, I buy very little packaged food. 

My burger has 100% beef in it. When I can find & afford it, it is grass fed, rather than factory farmed.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Merlin said:


> I did read it, and much of what is in there is crap.
> 
> I read labels constantly on food. Because of that, I buy very little packaged food.
> 
> My burger has 100% beef in it. When I can find & afford it, it is grass fed, rather than factory farmed.


No use talking to you. Go have your cholesterol filled burger. Maybe it will clog your arteries a little more! That’s definitely a healthy superior choice. Quality!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)

Lola said:


> Quality!! Red meat is the way to go!


Total agreement. 

We don't really eat food anymore, we eat ingredients.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

wow! ... burgered out for the rest of the day .
so he's doing the 64 oz steak challenge for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

According to Lola I've probably been eating an unhealthy diet for years. I don't check labels, I usually have red meat at least once a day. That 14 lb burger sounds good and I've done the 64 oz steak challenge; didn't finish it in the prescribed time but I did finish it......with all the trimmings. Doesn't matter to me if it's farm raised or not beef, or pork or chicken. Free range chicken is not all that it's cracked up to be. As far as eating what's in the veggie burger, I'd sooner fry up some vegies with rice to go with my pork steak for dinner tonight. It's got a nice unhealthy strip of fat and skin on it. Should fry up nicely in it's own grease.
Hold the mustard, ketchup and tomatoes on that burger and put an egg or two on it.....and use real chedder and not that processed american stuff.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Lola said:


> No use talking to you. Go have your cholesterol filled burger. Maybe it will clog your arteries a little more! That’s definitely a healthy superior choice. Quality!


I’m 56, and have excellent biomarkers. I’m not on any medication. I cook with lard, tallow, coconut oil and butter.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

well all of that is natural stuff ... we've been eating for thousands of years ( even coconut oil) 
all around the world , all climates and regions , all ethnic backgrounds. and we've survived and flourished.

Vegans have their thing going and it works for them too. 

some cultures have meat , others fish, others have very little meat or fish. 
They all seem to make do with what they've got.

burgs as well as dogs , were meant for fast food (and usually cheap) .
lotsa ingredients go into them (and some we don't want to know about)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

They don't serve that "meat" substitute in prison. If they did they'd have a riot. What they do serve is bad enough; black potatoes, questionable vegetables and mystery meat.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> still meat ! (or sort of )
> unless you've flamed some tofu to look like spam


I am fairly sure that it is still based on the original recipe of ground up dead pig cooked in the can


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> ground up dead pig


hope it was dead first ( used everything but the squeal )
donairs have goat / donkey / lamb/ chicken / horse/ etc ... depending on the country.
Spam was a war time processed food for the military (ww2), that carried over into post war.
cheap / quick / protein ....


BTW , I should have added "and I hate TOFU" to the thread header.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> Read the ingredients in the veggie burger before you assume there shit!
> 
> I am an avid label reader. I know what I am eating. Do you?
> 
> ...


Geez Lola. I can't believe you actually posted the ingredients in your meat patty. I just google methylcellulose (cellulose), potassium chloride and others and can't believe you put that in your body. Hell, I have calcium chloride in my tractor tires to add weight to the back of the tractor. It adds weight but doesn't freeze. Also, isn't pea protein becoming a new allergy substance similar to peanuts? I'm also curious how they get the lycopene (red colour) out of the tomatoes and fruits. Each to their own but you won't find those patty's on my barbecue.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I am fairly sure that it is still based on the original recipe of ground up dead pig cooked in the can


Spam's basic ingredients are pork with ham meat added, salt, water, modified potato starch (as a binder), sugar, and sodium nitrite (as a preservative) same as the original but according to wikipidia there's at least 19 'flavors' of spam and the recipe changes depending on what country it's being made for. And, it seems that since 1937 more spam has been sold (or stolen if you live in Hawaii) then McD's has sold burgers. Go figure. It seems that if you had an unopened can from 1937 it would still be safe to eat.....might not taste as good tho. There is no expiration date on the cans, just a best before date.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> BTW , I should have added "and I hate TOFU" to the thread header.


//draxe.com/what-is-tofu/
"what is tofu? It’s just a rubbery, white piece of questionable and health-hazardous non-meat protein."


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Costco has a veggie burger we have been buying now for several months. If you thought veggie burgers tasted like sawdust as they did 20 years ago, you'll be surprised at how good these are.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sawdust has changed?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Costco has a veggie burger we have been buying now for several months. If you thought veggie burgers tasted like sawdust as they did 20 years ago, you'll be surprised at how good these are.


No I wouldn't.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> sawdust has changed?


Yeah, they've added a little maple sawdust to the regular pine. Adds a nice smell and taste when you use it to cook beef burgers on. Still can't beat Mesquite tho. (And they all taste better than vegi burgers).


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Costco has a veggie burger we have been buying now for several months. If you thought veggie burgers tasted like sawdust as they did 20 years ago, you'll be surprised at how good these are.


Can you post the ingredients?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> Geez Lola. I can't believe you actually posted the ingredients in your meat patty. I just google methylcellulose (cellulose), potassium chloride and others and can't believe you put that in your body. Hell, I have calcium chloride in my tractor tires to add weight to the back of the tractor. It adds weight but doesn't freeze. Also, isn't pea protein becoming a new allergy substance similar to peanuts? I'm also curious how they get the lycopene (red colour) out of the tomatoes and fruits. Each to their own but you won't find those patty's on my barbecue.


And your telling me this because?

Why don’t you do some in-depth reading. Lycopene is a anti oxidant.

*. Antioxidants: the Superhero*
Antioxidants are natural substances that help prevent cell damage. There are man-made supplements, but most exist in foods like fruits and vegetables. Lycopene can help rid the body of the toxins that abound in today's processed foods. Antioxidants are also popular in the beauty industry for their anti-aging effects. Stock up on foods like asparagus, red cabbage, and carrots to get your daily dose.

Who cares about pea proteins because I don’t. Maybe it’s a new allergen but I am not affected.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Merlin said:


> I’m 56, and have excellent biomarkers. I’m not on any medication. I cook with lard, tallow, coconut oil and butter.


(*Butter* is 63 percent saturated fat, beef fat is 50 percent and pork *lard* is 39 percent.) Some say the mixture of fats in *coconut oil* still make it a healthy choice, but the AHA says there is no research supporting this claim

You can eat your way to your death if you want. Totally up to you. 

It’s a proven fact that butter and lard(you really eat this shit) and coconut oil contribute to poor artery health. Go for it! 

Good for your bio markers. 

I guess in your mind cheap is the way to go because your health is so worth it! Right?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lola said:


> Maybe it’s a new allergen


Yup, mimics the peanut protein ( only some people are affected )

just like "eggs are bad for you" ... the naturally occurring saturated fats found in dairy and meats are not that bad for you ( as they are finding out )

Most of the real damage is caused by s u g a r.... 

we've eaten saturated fats in huge quantities down thru the ages ... lots of people have lived to a ripe old age .

the old adage of "everything in moderation" rings true. 

but large amounts of sugar (added to everything) is the main culprit of our eating problems.
and all of the real data has been subverted by the sugar industry.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

"Lycopene can help rid the body of the toxins that abound in today's processed foods. Antioxidants are also popular in the beauty industry for their anti-aging effects." So if you eat enough antitoxidants you might leave a younger looking corps when you die.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

are you complaining because someone is keeping themselves looking good for you???


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> are you complaining because someone is keeping themselves looking good for you???


A dead body is a dead body. My first wife was one of those who "kept themselves looking good" tho I'm not too sure it was completely for me. Cost a lot of money and in the end it didn't work. My second wife has been eating healthy for years and still looks like a 69 year old woman who spent a lot of time sitting in the sun. Most of the people I know that are my age and eat a "healthy" diet look a lot older than me. I don't eat a healthy diet and look so so. According to my Dr. aside from my lungs I'm healthy and should live for at least another 10 years. By then about 50% of the fiberglass and asbestos fibers should have worked their way out of my lungs and the damage from smoking should be somewhat repaired. 
I just had a fried egg with bacon and cheese on a buttered toasted bacon, washed down with sugared coffee for breakfast. I might have this with supper tonight.








Goes nicely with a beef burger. By the way, nice way of sneaking a sugar conspiracy theory in there.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Lola said:


> (*Butter* is 63 percent saturated fat, beef fat is 50 percent and pork *lard* is 39 percent.) Some say the mixture of fats in *coconut oil* still make it a healthy choice, but the AHA says there is no research supporting this claim
> 
> You can eat your way to your death if you want. Totally up to you.
> 
> ...


Cheap? Selecting grass fed meat and dairy is certainly not the inexpensive option. 

As for saturated fat, my lipid profile improved as I upped my consumption of it and got rid of polyunsaturated oils.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Merlin said:


> Cheap? Selecting grass fed meat and dairy is certainly not the inexpensive option.
> 
> As for saturated fat, my lipid profile improved as I upped my consumption of it and got rid of polyunsaturated oils.


I'm with you on the grass fed meat and dairy but go into an organic health store and look at the price of some of these healthy things. Compared to them, proper food is "cheap".


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> sneaking a sugar conspiracy


tain't no conspiracy ... just fact.

and I'll agree 100% with the light snack you posted ....

now slip it all inside a bun.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

That's just a side dish. Maybe two beside a steak with crab stuffed mushrooms, a good sourdough bread with garlic butter and Parmesan cheese on top and perhaps some fresh picked asparagus on the side. And olives, a mix of black and green. Baked Potato Bar gives a few other ideas for toppings tho personally I'd pass on the sauces and anything with avocado or raw tomatoes in it. Might take a descent sized potato so let's make it one beside the steak. 
As far as the sugar industry goes, in a back room somewhere could be files so let's say alleged facts. Like was it the CIA or the FBI or the KGB who put the third man on the grassy knole. Might even been who ever hired Jack Ruby. 
Now I'm hungry so I'm going grocery shopping and have probably a $100 supper.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sugar industry has suppressed many reports ( and funded many at universities in favor of sugar) 
blacklisted many researchers .... and rigged industry panels on the subject 

" I don't believe that cigarettes are addictive " type of stone walling.

Sugar is a BIG industry ...

still, it's a free world , no one puts a gun to my head and says " drink this or I'll shoot"
I got this way from my own choices .( or stupidity )

no one to blame but me

now , back to the burgers .... ( and I still hate TOFU )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tofu and Toronto seem to go together like Toronto is the tofu of Canada maybe. 
Burgers.....whose idea was it to take a skinny burger and put something that looks like a flat iron on it and press it even flatter. I noticed in the video of them making the large, multi pattied, 14 lb burger that the patties came preformed out of a box. Probably were frozen too. They couldn't take the time and make them fresh as they needed them? Would be just as fast. They look kinda thin too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> tain't no conspiracy ... just fact.
> 
> and I'll agree 100% with the light snack you posted ....
> 
> now slip it all inside a bun.


Taint or grundle?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread has me craving burgers, so I’m trying out Wahlburgers in Toronto between shows today.










Got the optional bacon and fried egg! Num!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

oldjoat said:


> now , back to the burgers .... ( and I still hate TOFU )


It all depends on how you cook it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

burgers or tof tof tofu?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

oldjoat said:


> burgers or tof tof tofu?


Tofu. I made some really delicious tofu and my son thought it was chicken at first. I reminded him that I am not of the carnivore type.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leaves me wondering if your son is ok. do you remember when Jessica Simpson thought tuna was chicken?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sorry , I've been served the T stuff many ways 

fried / deep fried/ Hawaiian / BBQ'd / Jerk / Island / Curried / chopped / shredded / dipped / twirled / chocolate dipped / 
I still don't like the stuff. 

but look on the bright side , all the more for others to enjoy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I’ve had delicious tofu, in restaurants (Ken’s in Winnipeg anyone? Fried in a noodle bowl, might have been black bean sauce), an at my in-laws, who are Japanese. Context, everyone.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

some indication that Japanese men that ate tufu more than twice a week, suffered early dementia. Don't recall if any follow up studies were done ( or published )
had it that way too / Tai / extra spicy / .... still no go.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Thanks for the reminder., I used to love Red Robins, the northside and Whitemud locations are still decent but the new Sherwood Park one has let me down too many times. We used go regularly but not as often these days.


Northside Red Robins lounge was my go-to for years. Never had better service anywhere. 
A Red Robins is still the cheapest place I can take a large group (6+ people) to eat. We dropped by the Sherwood location yesterday, food was ok, but service had issues. I agree it's hit & miss there. Must be management.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Can you post the ingredients?


Here are some pics with the ingredients. You may need a really large screen or a magnifying glass but they are there.

dr praeger's veggie burgers nutrition - Google Search


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Surprised no one in the GTA has mention Webers on Hwy 11 on the way up north near Orillia...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Here are some pics with the ingredients. You may need a really large screen or a magnifying glass but they are there.
> 
> dr praeger's veggie burgers nutrition - Google Search


What are they trying to hide. It's much like the small print on every contract that's ever existed.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> Why don’t you do some in-depth reading. Lycopene is a anti oxidant.
> 
> *. Antioxidants: the Superhero*
> Antioxidants are natural substances that help prevent cell damage. There are man-made supplements, but most exist in foods like fruits and vegetables. Lycopene can help rid the body of the toxins that abound in today's processed foods. Antioxidants are also popular in the beauty industry for their anti-aging effects. Stock up on foods like asparagus, red cabbage, and carrots to get your daily dose.


With all due respect. Are you really saying that you think the lycopene in your processed patty is the same as the lycopene that's found naturally in the vegetables you mentioned in your post.?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

OK you two ... break it up .B#(*

I refuse to rub my hamburger all over my face to make me look better (it won't work)
I was taught not to play with my food .

now sit down , finish your burgers ( of choice ) and clean up what's on your plates.... yes, even the broccoli.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> Surprised no one in the GTA has mention Webers on Hwy 11 on the way up north near Orillia...


My husband’s fav hamburger stand on the way to Muskoka.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> With all due respect. Are you really saying that you think the lycopene in your processed patty is the same as the lycopene that's found naturally in the vegetables you mentioned in your post.?


Nope. I am sure it’s synthesized. Do I care? No! 

With all due respect I am finished here! 

I am so sick and tired of the bullshit of politics.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok,








I'll eat my burger and lick the plate clean.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If the shoe fits,


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lola said:


> Nope. I am sure it’s synthesized. Do I care? No!
> 
> With all due respect I am finished here!
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the bullshit of politics.


But you do it to yourself, every time. We're having a nice calm discussion about meat, and along comes VEGGIEMOMMA preaching. And is yet again surprised when a bunch don't want to hear it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Nope. I am sure it’s synthesized. Do I care? No!
> 
> With all due respect I am finished here!
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the bullshit of politics.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


>


Are you going somewhere Electraglide? Out on the bike I hope, I don't get the impression you're getting a lot of miles in lately?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Are you going somewhere Electraglide? Out on the bike I hope, I don't get the impression you're getting a lot of miles in lately?


Nope, I'm stuck in this damned province for another 10 months but I'm taking another bike for a test ride today. Thanks for asking. Other than that just waiting for my income tax return, my retroactive GIS and retroactive Ab. seniors benefits to be deposited then I'll buy one. Hopefully they get deposited soon. 
Not too sure if the 79 FLH will stick around much longer. It looks like this but with spoked wheels and a teardrop air filter. 








A bit over 16,000 miles on it. There an 85 FXSB and an 86 FXSTC that look interesting too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> What are they trying to hide. It's much like the small print on every contract that's ever existed.


Ever try to read the print on a vitamin pill bottle? With the two languages, the print is so small you need a magnifying glass.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Nope, I'm stuck in this damned province for another 10 months but I'm taking another bike for a test ride today. Thanks for asking.


Sorry if I missed it, what happened to your bike? (apologies if it's something painful to talk about)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Sorry if I missed it, what happened to your bike? (apologies if it's something painful to talk about)


Back in Nov of 2017 the motor went so I sold what was left. I wanted $4000, the guy came down from Edmonton when I was at work and my ex let it go for $2000. I bought another bike but because of my Gov't vacation Harley took it back so now I'm looking for another bike. So far I've gone for at least a short ride each week. I took the one for a test ride today...I followed the owner to Okatoks thru Bragg Creek and then he followed me back here.......it was in good shape, low milage and he wanted a fair price for it but it wasn't set up for me, it was set up for his wife. Regular pegs, low bars, stock pipes and a very (for me) uncomfortable seat. So, I'll keep on looking. The '79 FLH is more what I'm looking for anyway. Hopefully the gov't gets their finger out and sends me my money, with interest.
This is the longest I've gone without a bike in 50 years.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> The '79 FLH is more what I'm looking for anyway.


Got a nice old pickup?  
79 flh | Touring | Lloydminster | Kijiji


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Double post


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Got a nice old pickup?
> 79 flh | Touring | Lloydminster | Kijiji


I do, if he wants to cut the tree that's growing thru the engine compartment; '52 GMC with about 800 miles on the engine rebuild....the engine was rebuilt in 1982 and the truck was parked next to the '51. The '44 Ford 1ton crane truck runs but I don't think he'd be interested in that. The one I found has half that milage but is slightly more money. When the Fish tails extend out of the picture you know that's going to be a noisy bike and after a run you could cook burgers on them. Cook a small roast between the barrels too. Rare would be about a tank and a half of gas at highway speed. A bit more if you want a baked potato with it. You could carry all the fixings including butter in the tour box and a case of beer in each saddle bag. The only thing wrong with the bike is it's electric start only. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> Surprised no one in the GTA has mention Webers on Hwy 11 on the way up north near Orillia...


Over priced and over rated. Not anywhere near what they used to be years ago. People still flock there though. We always refer to it as "Lemming Burger".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> You know what I really miss? A thick slice of a juicy RED tomato. Hard to find for a non-grower. I can see yours are those white bland why bother variety. I can live without onions 99% of the time, and prefer sautéed, but I’ll allow it given my fast food fave Teen has raw.


I thought you may appreciate the arrival of fresh tomatoes grown from seed and handpicked from last years best. 
I was walking through my moms greenhouses on Monday night after picking up a bunch of plants for my backyard. She had planted two full of tomatoes and my dad was setting up the third for something, dunno for sure but I think it was peppers, cucumbers and zucchini, heard something about pumpkin as well. These babies are coming in hot. 
I also picked up some ground chuck yesterday and hope to make some burgers today, sadly the tomatoes will still be store bought for a few more weeks.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> (*Butter* is 63 percent saturated fat, beef fat is 50 percent and pork *lard* is 39 percent.) Some say the mixture of fats in *coconut oil* still make it a healthy choice, but the AHA says there is no research supporting this claim
> 
> You can eat your way to your death if you want. Totally up to you.
> 
> ...


I've come to the conclusion that life increases the risk of death.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

oh well, death happens, even in the best of families ....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Surprised no one in the GTA has mention Webers on Hwy 11 on the way up north near Orillia...


Whenever we visit the in-laws up in Washago, we pass by Webers, driving into and on the way back from Orillia. Always a lineup. Indeed, enough that they had to build a pedestrian overpass and second parking lot on the other side of the highway.

Never ate there myself, but stood in line with one of my kids to get something. From what I understand, it`s not terrible, but is primarily a product of internet hype. Apparently, it has an international reputation.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Ever try to read the print on a vitamin pill bottle? With the two languages, the print is so small you need a magnifying glass.


Hah!! Try reading the values on surface-mount resistors.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I thought you may appreciate the arrival of fresh tomatoes grown from seed and handpicked from last years best.
> I was walking through my moms greenhouses on Monday night after picking up a bunch of plants for my backyard. She had planted two full of tomatoes and my dad was setting up the third for something, dunno for sure but I think it was peppers, cucumbers and zucchini, heard something about pumpkin as well. These babies are coming in hot.
> I also picked up some ground chuck yesterday and hope to make some burgers today, sadly the tomatoes will still be store bought for a few more weeks.


Store bought tomatoes and those you show growing tend to be different in really only one respect: the ones in the store "ripened"on the truck coming in from California or Mexico, and the ones you grew lived out their days until they got picked from the plant before getting sliced or cooked.

I still remember seeing a tomato display in an Edmonton Safeway years back in which the sign declared "Vine-ripened tomatoes" and maybe a handful of them had the tiniest bit of pink in some places, with the rest being completely green.

It's not a widely-known fact, but in Edmonton "ripening" works opposite to the rest of Canada. Tomatoes _start out_ red, and gradually turn green as the flavour emerges.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Store bought tomatoes and those you show growing tend to be different in really only one respect: the ones in the store "ripened"on the truck coming in from California or Mexico, and the ones you grew lived out their days until they got picked from the plant before getting sliced or cooked.
> 
> I still remember seeing a tomato display in an Edmonton Safeway years back in which the sign declared "Vine-ripened tomatoes" and maybe a handful of them had the tiniest bit of pink in some places, with the rest being completely green.
> 
> It's not a widely-known fact, but in Edmonton "ripening" works opposite to the rest of Canada. Tomatoes _start out_ red, and gradually turn green as the flavour emerges.


uhm, yea. Ok


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I thought you may appreciate the arrival of fresh tomatoes grown from seed and handpicked from last years best.
> I was walking through my moms greenhouses on Monday night after picking up a bunch of plants for my backyard. She had planted two full of tomatoes and my dad was setting up the third for something, dunno for sure but I think it was peppers, cucumbers and zucchini, heard something about pumpkin as well. These babies are coming in hot.
> I also picked up some ground chuck yesterday and hope to make some burgers today, sadly the tomatoes will still be store bought for a few more weeks.


Well, don't ever let the excess go to waste. I'm mobile and motivated.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> .
> 
> It's not a widely-known fact, but in Edmonton "ripening" works opposite to the rest of Canada. Tomatoes _start out_ red, and gradually turn green as the flavour emerges.


Are you saying that in Edmonton things are backwards? Must be true, it's coming from Ottawa.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

course it's true , cause it's louder.

quick question for you guys , how many pepper plants do you need for the different colored peppers we get ?

answer .... 1 .... start off green / turn yellow / then orange / finally red.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Are you saying that in Edmonton things are backwards? Must be true, it's coming from Ottawa.


Nah, more a comment on the Safeway of the day. In the early '80s, they had something like 70%+ of the grocery market in the province, with what seemed like a store every 3 blocks. They operated like a smaller-scale Walmart, choking out every other retailer who tried to move into the region. So if they told you "THAT's what ripe tomatoes look like", you didn't really have many other choices to compare to. I understand things have improved since then. We moved there from the heart of the Golden Triangle, Hamilton, where decent produce was plentiful and local. So when the sign in Safeway said that those green and occasionally pink things were "ripe", the joke was that it only made sense if things operated in reverse.

Not unless Ontario had it wrong all these years.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> course it's true , cause it's louder.
> 
> quick question for you guys , how many pepper plants do you need for the different colored peppers we get ?
> 
> answer .... 1 .... start off green / turn yellow / then orange / finally red.


Depends on the type of pepper but for Bell peppers you usually need at least two, depending on the yield. If you want a spicy Bell Peppers plant Jalapeno peppers amongst the Bells and save the seeds to grow the next time. The seeds on the peppers that turn red on the plants work best. You'll get some sweet peppers that have a bit of a bite to them. Especially if you take a que tip and give ma nature a helping hand.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Nah, more a comment on the Safeway of the day. In the early '80s, they had something like 70%+ of the grocery market in the province, with what seemed like a store every 3 blocks. They operated like a smaller-scale Walmart, choking out every other retailer who tried to move into the region. So if they told you "THAT's what ripe tomatoes look like", you didn't really have many other choices to compare to. I understand things have improved since then. We moved there from the heart of the Golden Triangle, Hamilton, where decent produce was plentiful and local. So when the sign in Safeway said that those green and occasionally pink things were "ripe", the joke was that it only made sense if things operated in reverse.
> 
> Not unless Ontario had it wrong all these years.


Unless of course they were selling tomatoes that were green when they were ripe. They could have been Green Zebras. Growing up the next door neighbor (about 1/2 a mile away) grew acres of vegies. Peppers, beans, peas and tomatoes and others that they sold commercially. I recall picking red, green, yellow and even purple tomatoes. Doesn't matter what we were picking we got paid a nickel a pound. This was in the late 50's and early 60's. I sort of remember the Safeways and the Super Value in Vernon selling vine ripened green tomatoes in the 80s. Didn't buy many vegies from the store then......grew most of them ourselves.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> I'm mobile and motivated.


sounds like something you'd read on an adult chat site.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> sounds like something you'd read on an adult chat site.


Or someone who'll drive your car across country. "Oh sure it will be in good shape when I arrive."


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Protein vegetarian sausage on a bun. 

Very delicious with sauerkraut, onions, garlic and tomatoes.


----------

